# Embedding YouTube and MP4 Videos



## StarFires (Feb 27, 2018)

I've seen pictures and videos posted in threads, so tell me how to do it, please. I was trying to embed a video to show in my responses but couldn't figure it out. 

I was able to get the URL, but I was unable to get the PCP/BB coding straight to embed from my Google Drive where it is stored, so I uploaded it to TinyPic and couldn't get any of those options to embed it either. It gives 3 options, one for linking to the video, one for posting on websites, and one for posting on forums, but the latter two didn't post when I used the insert image option.

But I've seen videos from YouTube posted in members' responses and also their various photo images, so how do you do it from Google Drive and from YouTube? This particular one is an MP4 file of 700kb in my Google Drive storage.

Thx for your help.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)




----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Can you play the video I posted above? If so... I just copied the url and pasted it into the post.

Now for me, on my browsers all I see is the YouTube box and I cannot play the video. Instead, when someone posts a YouTube video like this I have to go to YouTube to view it. This bug is pretty new.. I used to be able to view YouTube videos in a TAM post.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

I just open another browser, pull up the vid I want, copy and paste the address from the address bar into my post as a link. Then it usually shows up with the little video preview, but sometimes it just shows as a link. Sometimes the same post looks different when I look at it on different devices though.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Here are two ways to load images... 

In the advance editing mode, use the "image" icon to input the url for an image.

Or lower down on the advanced editing page there is a button that opens a popup screen from which you can upload files from your computer.


----------



## StarFires (Feb 27, 2018)

Faithful Wife, thanks so much but that didn't work either. It only posted the link and not the video image.

EleGirl, using the insert image icon doesn't work. It just leaves the space blank. And Managing Attachments only has photo and gif (animation) formats listed. No video formats so it couldn't upload the video. But thank you for trying to help. I see your YouTube video fine and only had to click on it to start the video.

This is frustrating. UGH


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Are you saying that you cannot upload images?

I get that there is an issue with videos. vBulletin does not allow for uploading of videos. But links to videos do work.


----------



## StarFires (Feb 27, 2018)

EleGirl said:


> Are you saying that you cannot upload images?
> 
> I get that there is an issue with videos. vBulletin does not allow for uploading of videos. But links to videos do work.


I'm not sure how to answer. I think I'm getting confused in the craziness lol. I will never confess how long it took me before I finally gave up and just posted a link, hence my frustration with the whole thing.

But I never tried to post an image here, as in a photo or GIF file. This is my first time trying to post anything here but have done it on many other vBulletin forums. This is my first time ever trying to post a video. It's an mp4 file and as long as YouTube videos can be embedded, I don't understand why this one can't. And not entirely certain that it can't, only that I can't do it or maybe I need the code.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

StarFires said:


> I'm not sure how to answer. I think I'm getting confused in the craziness lol. I will never confess how long it took me before I finally gave up and just posted a link, hence my frustration with the whole thing.
> 
> But I never tried to post an image here, as in a photo or GIF file. This is my first time trying to post anything here but have done it on many other vBulletin forums. This is my first time ever trying to post a video. I*t's an mp4 file and as long as YouTube videos can be embedded, I don't understand why this one can't.* And not entirely certain that it can't, only that I can't do it or maybe I need the code.


The youtube video that I posted above is not imbedded in that I did not use any code to imbed it in the post. Instead I just copied the link and pasted it into the post.

Have you done any searches (google?) to see if you can find any help on this?


----------



## StarFires (Feb 27, 2018)

Yep, that's part of what took me so long. I did find a couple sites that offered the code, but I don't know how to separate the different portions of the URL within the brackets the way they required since my URL from Google Drives isn't anything like the URL in the example they used. I tried a few different ways but none worked.

Are you as confused as I am yet? LOL


----------



## minimalME (Jan 3, 2012)

For videos, sometimes this works for me, and sometimes not. I have no idea why.  

When you go to post, below the message box, you have two option - 'POST QUICK REPLY' and 'GO ADVANCED'. Click advanced.

Then at the top of the advanced message box, you should see options for customizing your post.

On the second row of the options, towards the middle, you'll see an icon of a globe with a link. Click on that, and a message will come up: 'Please enter the URL of your link:'

Then copy and paste the link (mine are usually youtube, so others may not work.) into this box. Press option 'OK' and the linked information should come up in your message box with two duplicate links, with the second highlighted in blue. 

The first unhighlighted portion is the actual link, and the second highlighted in blue is whatever title you'd like to add. This title will show up at the top of the video.

Hit 'PREVIEW POST', and you should be able to see your video.

Let me know if that's not clear, or if it doesn't work.

Sometimes I have to jump through lots of hoops to post stuff - especially gifs and emoticons. I'm sure I'm making it more complicated than it needs to be.


----------



## StarFires (Feb 27, 2018)

https://drive.google.com/open?id=1JtNge8SbhptYIJlnudKws4QfN-pnHSXG

Thank you for taking the time, MinimalME. I had tried that before too. As you can see, it only gives me a link to the video but not the embedded video. Thank you again though.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

StarFires said:


> Yep, that's part of what took me so long. I did find a couple sites that offered the code, but I don't know how to separate the different portions of the URL within the brackets the way they required since my URL from Google Drives isn't anything like the URL in the example they used. I tried a few different ways but none worked.
> 
> Are you as confused as I am yet? LOL


Yea, I saw that code as well. How to use the code is not clear at all.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

StarFires said:


> I've seen pictures and videos posted in threads, so tell me how to do it, please. I was trying to embed a video to show in my responses but couldn't figure it out.
> 
> I was able to get the URL, but I was unable to get the PCP/BB coding straight to embed from my Google Drive where it is stored, so I uploaded it to TinyPic and couldn't get any of those options to embed it either. It gives 3 options, one for linking to the video, one for posting on websites, and one for posting on forums, but the latter two didn't post when I used the insert image option.
> 
> ...


Not sure linking from Google Drive is a good idea as there's a hell of a lot of private information there, so it might be a security/safety issue.

You can upload an image by using the Attachments feature and can link to an image on a website by copying the image url and pasting it into the add image box.

This link might help re adding Youtube videos https://help.targetsolutions.com/hc...-How-do-I-embed-a-video-on-my-Bulletin-Board-


----------



## StarFires (Feb 27, 2018)

```

```






```
https://drive.google.com/open?id=1JtNge8SbhptYIJlnudKws4QfN-pnHSXG
```






MattMatt, you won't believe I followed the instructions in your link for posting a video from Vimeo....and as you can see it still didn't work.

I have no hair left now.
:crying::banghead: issed:


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

StarFires said:


> https://drive.google.com/open?id=1JtNge8SbhptYIJlnudKws4QfN-pnHSXG
> 
> Thank you for taking the time, MinimalME. I had tried that before too. As you can see, it only gives me a link to the video but not the embedded video. Thank you again though.


I’m sorry if someone already asked, what kind of device are you using?

I sometimes see the same post as a link on one device, and as a preview YouTube pane when I look at it from a different device. 

Also, I think there might be something below the message posting box like “automatically embed data”. Do you see that? Mine is checked yes. I’m on an iPad usually.


----------



## StarFires (Feb 27, 2018)

Automatically parse links in text
Automatically embed media (requires automatic parsing of links in text to be on).


Yep, Faithful Wife, both of these are checked.
I use a laptop and Windows 10.


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

Test






I have added a new bb code in the backend for youtube videos.

Ed


----------

